# What are you up to today?



## Josh (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm working on the forums a bit. Taking the dog for a walk and potentially going to get sushi with my girlfriend soon. After that I plan on watching some NBA games and playing cards with my friends.
What's going on during your Friday?


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

I drove from Orlando to Tampa for my weekly medical appt. I'm home now and my daughter went with my husband to get Chipotle for dinner. Everyone here has been sick a bit, so we will probably just hang out and watch a movie.


NBA...ugh! This is our first game without Howard. It will be an interesting season. I have some good football games to watch this weekend. Nice weather, probably grill out and make some homemade soup. Redo a few enclosures like my T's.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 2, 2012)

Skype my friends. Eat some cheese cubes and crackers. Watch last weeks Dexter episode. Work with Flux and the other herps. Oh, and see Man With The Iron Fist with my friend.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2012)

Work, work and more work. Have a big real estate closing coming up in 4 days and the paper work keeps piling up in preparation for the big day. Being a stock broker for a company that is located overseas and representing them on this front sometimes turns very stressful. Haha, hopefully this will bring in the big pay check.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm. I have a friend who does a lot of fast trading. Very interesting market. Real estate is cruddy right now, but I understand that the economy in Texas is still pretty strong. I heard a good stock charting tip today about Starbucks, McD, and Caterpillar being good for a 15% return in a longer term investment.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Hmmmmm. I have a friend who does a lot of fast trading. Very interesting market. Real estate is cruddy right now, but I understand that the economy in Texas is still pretty strong. I heard a good stock charting tip today about Starbucks, McD, and Caterpillar being good for a 15% return in a longer term investment.



You're absolutely right. Real estate in Houston is only growing stronger. I work for EMAAR Real estate (based in Dubai, U.A.E.), and they are only becoming more and more interested in expanding property into the U.S. I've got a ticket booked to go there on December 21st of this year to sort out a few more things seeing as my family lives there now and I'm left here. Hopefully the world will still be up and running then, if you "catch my drift".


----------



## apocalypse910 (Nov 2, 2012)

Done programming for the day - and I think it is time to relax with some programming and electronics repair. I may need a life  

I really have been debating building a habitat controller & web tracker for my tegu's cage. May finally have the motivation to get going on it today if I can break away from reddit for a few hours. I keep drunk buying domain names - should at least get some use out of them.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

It's interesting to hear what people are doing beyond these monitors.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 2, 2012)

OH I forgot I'm also gonna work with my bo-shurikens. Haven't been able to practice lately...I also need to get back into throwing tomahawks. All I have had time to throw this week was my knives and throwing stars  lol


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, it is 10:30, husband fell asleep and kids went to the last night of the haunted house. Guess I'm watching a movie by myself with some snuggly nocturnal critter.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2012)

Smoking hookah with some middle eastern friends and drinking tea at this bar. Good food. Celebrating over the fact that the Rockets have Durant my boy from OKC and he can finally shine.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2012)

I meant Harden, not Durant.


----------



## tegus4life (Nov 2, 2012)

Drove to Missoula, Montana for a horse show this weekend. I'm so jealous of everyone who gets good sushi and Chipotle! We don't have a chipotle in Montana and the sushi is nothing compared to California, where I am from


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 3, 2012)

Still out of work because of the hurricane so.I played video games spent time wit Godzilla and with all my kids 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 3, 2012)

Finished after a hectic day of rescues and one life saved. Lifeguarding beaches in November is a ball.


----------



## TeguLouie (Nov 3, 2012)

today i continued the rebuild/bobber modification on my motorcycle which was cutting seat brackets and a little wiring work, replaced an alternator belt on my neighbor's mitsubishi, powder coated some fenders for the bike and a couple crash bars for another friend of mine. just finished dinner and am about to finish an assignment for college.


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 3, 2012)

I finally have 2 days off in a row! I'm celebrating with football (college today,
Nfl tomorrow) and playing DOTA2.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 4, 2012)

I just got power back last night, so I'll be doing some cleanup from the storm. It will be nice to have hot food and cold beer, instead of the opposite. All of my pets including newborns survived a few pretty cold nights. Gwangi, my tegu, slept inside my jacket a few nights, but made it through the power outage.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad everything is OK up there, Dubya.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 4, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Glad everything is OK up there, Dubya.



Yes, but I spent a lot of cash on a rickety used generator and a kero heater to save about 80 animals total. I have a load of tiny hedgehog and short tailed opossum babies for my Christmas season customers that didn't look so good there for a while. I only got the heater a few hours before the power came on. I used a load of gas running an electric heater off and on through the nights but it was still cold for a few nights. My tegu slept inside my jacket with me.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

I spent 9 hours standing outside in the freezing cold with just a sweater for gas here in NY 1130pm 830 am

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow - I hope you all are safe and are able to get access to services again ASAP. I can't imagine waiting all night for gasoline. You guys are in my thoughts!


----------



## Dubya (Nov 4, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> I spent 9 hours standing outside in the freezing cold with just a sweater for gas here in NY 1130pm 830 am
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Gas lines are like a quarter mile long here at LIE exit 68. How bad are they in Queens today? I work in Queens. If they are shorter , I'll gas up there.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

The lines go from a Quater mile to 3 miles long people on line for 4-18 hours

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Nov 4, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> The lines go from a Quater mile to 3 miles long people on line for 4-18 hours
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



I leave for work at 4:30am. I'll just try here about 3am. Jeez.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck my parents r in central islip still wit no power

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

